# I'm supposed to pay how much for tires?!



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

$1200 that's how much.
For my '02 max (which just sucks money) it has 255/50 17 and I only get my tires at sears/NTB since they have the best warranty (and most locations in case of a problem). They only had 2 tires in that size, Michelin Pilot A/S

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+Sport+A/S

and some no name. Obviously I went with the michelins. It's $220 a tire and then $25 for warranty and fees and stem balance and alignment and everything else which is like $400 on top of the tires themselves.

Well, they aren't much quieter than my Bridgestone Potenza's but they are much smoother and have alot more grip. Plus the tread is wicked.
Still I just wanted some comfortable touring tires (Like Michelin Pilot Primacy)(summer only since I live in s. fl and it doesn't get cold or muddy or snowy) to make the ride nice and soft since the profile is so low it would have tight cornering anyway, but this is all that they sold.
Still, for an All season M+S they're hot stuff. But $1200.....

Seth


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yikes, i got my new tires for 250(had to replace the lovely all-terrain tires the guy from minnesota had on them...talk about road noise my god!) and they are super quiet, they're warriors wich is aparantly part of michilen...but they get pretty good grip for the first 100 yeards of driving, then they heat up and get slick...ewww.

but i think the price was right.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my back tires are rather bald as hell, and the fronts are just over the legal inspection thing, n i just got an estimate for $320 everything included for some Michellin all-seasons. i thought that was pretty high. but seeing you paid $1200 for your, i will feel better in laying out 3 c-notes 


4 months ago, my dad just redid the rear tires on his 03 vette.........and they were freakin insane.........something like $380 PEr WHEEL. i told em i dont want the car.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Truth is I won't buy a tire that's less than $75 each (unless it's on sale) because how much tire are you really buying for that price. Tires are the most important thing to spend money on in your car. Brakes second. Suspension third. But $220 and then almost $400 in extras just to get them on the car was waay over my head. In my sentra it only costs $500 to do the whole darn car and that's for the grippiest tires money can buy in 14" or 15" sizes.

Seth


----------



## CHILINVLN (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sure I will get flamed for this... but...

It's about time for me to replace all four tires on my 2001 Stratus Coupe. Now.. obviously, since I don't do any hardcore driving in it.. just... to and from work, I figured I would get a new set of wheels/tires combo from www.wheelmax.com to prevent spending $1000 JUST on tires.

I've seen decent 17" rims on there with fairly good tires if you request them, everything comes premounted and balanced ready to go for about 700 bucks. Upgrades the shitty hubcaps I got, and also gives me some new rubbers.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tire rack always have good prices better than the stores around here I only buy tires off tirerack good service and quick delivery. so I recommend tire rack.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I know tire rack has more selection and choices but there are 2 problems with tire rack.

1) labor
2) warranty claims

You don't save that much money with tire rack long term. Since unless you mount your own tires you have to pay someone to do it, and balance, and align. So expect at least $150 on top of your tire rack purchase. And if you blow your tire and it's covered under their warranty, you have to wait to get your new one, instead of just putting on the spare, driving over to your nearest sears or NTB and getting it done right away for free. 
Tire rack and discounttiredirect only make sense if you are buying the tires with rims together and live near an affiliated outlet/retailer of their products.

Seth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Guess I'm living cheap and dangerous 'cause I went with the Kuhmo 711 from tirerack.com for like $53. I had them installed and balanced for $20 each.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im living stupid as well
i get used tires from customers who come to the infinity dealership and get con'd into buying new tires when the tires they have are actually still at like 75%
ya cant beat free tires


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> im living stupid as well
> i get used tires from customers who come to the infinity dealership and get con'd into buying new tires when the tires they have are actually still at like 75%
> ya cant beat free tires




......did i mention my tires are bald as heel and im broke?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
And this morning I go out to my car and my front right is on the rim. One sweaty silly scissor jack that bends under the weight of the car and dougnut that hums when you drive later, i'm back at sears for an evaluation. They can't find anything wrong with the tire (valve stem or hole etc.) so put air back in and I hope rebalanced and we'll see tomorrow.
BTW these tires have rediculous grip. The slightest thing makes them tug and you really need perfect alignment or you'll notice in the wheel.
But better braking and acceleration and smoother in the turns.

Seth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so maybe it was kinda worth the money 
sounds nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......did i mention my tires are bald as heel and im broke?


try going behind some car dealerships and looking for a rack of tires...or maybe just a big pile
usually they have to pay to get rid of them, so they dont mind if you take em


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well, with a 400 level treadwer rating which is excellent for a performance tyre and a W speed rating, youll be happy for a long time


----------



## airnana23 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Prices*

Well when i got my wheels and tires, spent only 1100 for the whole set, i can probally get whole car done for about $400, 100 a tire. Got some pretty sticky nitto's works well for me. Just try lookin around for the best prices.


----------

